
Tabasco Sort: a super-optimal merge sort - dduck
http://www.pvk.ca/Blog/2012/08/27/tabasco-sort-super-optimal-merge-sort
======
shabble
As mentioned in the reddit thread[1], the occasional mentions of 'Python'
refer to the SBCL compiler[2] rather than the little-p python language. This
confused me for a little while as I tried to figure out how they were running
on the python VM.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/yy6e4/tabasco_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/yy6e4/tabasco_sort_a_superoptimal_merge_sort/)

[2] [http://insidelisp.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/book-
chapter-11-wha...](http://insidelisp.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/book-
chapter-11-what-is-python-and-what.html)

------
throwaway54-762
How does this compare with e.g. Timsort[0]?

[0]:
[http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk/Objects/listsort...](http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk/Objects/listsort.txt)

~~~
psykotic
What makes timsort fast is how it adapts to common patterns in the data
(sorted runs, etc). Paul isn't trying to do any of that.

------
recursive
We may have miscalculated what optimal meant in the past, but by definition,
it can't be super-optimal.

------
badusername
Can we amp up the creativity in naming these things? Coffeescript, Tabasco
Sort, Sriracha UI, Bacon Reduce?!

